# Cycling in Romsey



## Rob8472 (8 Apr 2016)

Hi . I'm new to cycling & looking for people to cycle with in Romsey. The only issue is i can only get out in the evening about 8pm. I've started cycling with a friend from Portsmouth & done a couple of 30 mile rides over that way. Looking for people to ride with in the Romsey area.

Thanks Rob


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Apr 2016)

Rob8472 said:


> Hi . I'm new to cycling & looking for people to cycle with in Romsey. The only issue is i can only get out in the evening about 8pm. I've started cycling with a friend from Portsmouth & done a couple of 30 mile rides over that way. Looking for people to ride with in the Romsey area.
> 
> Thanks Rob


You're not too far from me ( docks area of Southampton) I know some cracking routes around Romsey.


----------



## Bollo (9 Apr 2016)

Hi Rob,

I was in a similar situation a few years ago with some family constraints so you have my sympathies.

The timing does make it difficult as most club and social rides are going to set off a bit earlier, even in high summer. There are a few forumers around your way that I'm aware of, but I'm probably just a bit too far away in Winchester for an 8pm kick-off. If Cyclechat can't help, it might be worth getting in touch with either the Southampton or Winchester CTC groups (both active from what I know) to see if they know anyone around Romsey that needs a late evening ride partner. Sotonia CC (Southampton) and VC Venta (Winch) are your two local road clubs and they might also have some night owls, although expect the standard to be high.

As 'kill says, Romsey's a great kicking off spot for riding as you can head south into the NF (best avoided in high summer), west to the Wellows and Salisbury or north to Stockbridge, Andover and hills beyond, all without touching a busy road.


----------



## Dave Davenport (9 Apr 2016)

Your local club is Sotonia CC which meets for club runs just up the road in North Baddesley, but there aren't any regular evening rides (apart from chain-gang race training on Tuesdays starting at 7pm). You could pop along to the club room (8 - 10 pm Tuesdays at the Valley Park community centre) and meet a few members and see if anyone wants to hook up for an evening ride. 
If you like I could put a message on the club forum asking if anyone is doing a regular evening ride from Romsey, although I suspect that 8pm will be a bit late for most people.


----------



## Dave Davenport (9 Apr 2016)

If you can ever make it daytime, club runs are 10am Wednesday & 9am Sunday meeting at the car park next to the shops in Fleming Avenue, North Baddesley. You're welcome to come along a couple of times before joining.


----------



## Rob8472 (9 Apr 2016)

Thanks for the replies.



Racing roadkill said:


> You're not too far from me ( docks area of Southampton) I know some cracking routes around Romsey.



Thanks for the reply. If you're ever in the mood for an evening ride give me a shout


----------



## Rob8472 (9 Apr 2016)

Bollo said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> I was in a similar situation a few years ago with some family constraints so you have my sympathies.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. I'll check out some cycle clubs. Work & family life make it impossible to go out through the day


----------



## Rob8472 (9 Apr 2016)

Dave Davenport said:


> Your local club is Sotonia CC which meets for club runs just up the road in North Baddesley, but there aren't any regular evening rides (apart from chain-gang race training on Tuesdays starting at 7pm). You could pop along to the club room (8 - 10 pm Tuesdays at the Valley Park community centre) and meet a few members and see if anyone wants to hook up for an evening ride.
> If you like I could put a message on the club forum asking if anyone is doing a regular evening ride from Romsey, although I suspect that 8pm will be a bit late for most people.



Thanks for the reply. I'll have to pop in one Tuesday & meet a few people. If you could put a message on your club notice board it would be much appreciated


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Apr 2016)

Rob8472 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. If you're ever in the mood for an evening ride give me a shout


Will do.


----------



## Andy clarke (10 Apr 2016)

I'm near Stockbridge any good?


----------



## Rob8472 (10 Apr 2016)

Andy clarke said:


> I'm near Stockbridge any good?



Yeah could make that work Stockbridge isn't too far away from Romsey.


----------



## Andy clarke (10 Apr 2016)

Yea cool I'm actually in Chilbolton so just the other side il need to get some miles into my legs it's been a while since I've been out!!


----------



## Rob8472 (11 Apr 2016)

Andy clarke said:


> Yea cool I'm actually in Chilbolton so just the other side il need to get some miles into my legs it's been a while since I've been out!!



I'm only new to cycling. I've done a couple of 30 mile rides but it's all been flat over Portsmouth. I haven't really tackled any hills yet


----------



## Andy clarke (11 Apr 2016)

Cool let me know with some notice we see if we can sort something out


----------



## e-rider (11 Apr 2016)

Rob8472 said:


> Hi . I'm new to cycling & looking for people to cycle with in Romsey. The only issue is i can only get out in the evening about 8pm. I've started cycling with a friend from Portsmouth & done a couple of 30 mile rides over that way. Looking for people to ride with in the Romsey area.
> 
> Thanks Rob


if you can only cycle after 8pm on weekdays, and nothing at weekends you might want to take up another sport?


----------



## Rob8472 (11 Apr 2016)

e-rider said:


> if you can only cycle after 8pm on weekdays, and nothing at weekends you might want to take up another sport?



Why? I enjoy cycling in the evening, less cars on the road. My fitness will improve whether it's dark or light.


----------



## e-rider (12 Apr 2016)

Rob8472 said:


> Why? I enjoy cycling in the evening, less cars on the road. My fitness will improve whether it's dark or light.


that's okay then - I was thinking more about the winter months, when perhaps a gym membership might be more suitable than cycling in subzero temps in the dark on ice.


----------



## Rob8472 (12 Apr 2016)

e-rider said:


> that's okay then - I was thinking more about the winter months, when perhaps a gym membership might be more suitable than cycling in subzero temps in the dark on ice.



I see your point lol. I think I'll probably get a turbo trainer when the weather takes a turn for the worse


----------

